# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  ЗУП - новый вид расчёта, прошу помощи!!!

## DElo

Помогите, пожалуйста, работаю в ЗУП 8.2
Ввела в пользовательском режиме 2 вида премии, а они не попадают в расчёт среднего заработка(((
Как исправить, не нарушая конфигурациюИ?

----------


## ZenaXXX

> та, прошу помощи!!!
> 
>     Помогите, пожалуйста, работаю в ЗУП 8.2
>     Ввела в пользовательском режиме 2 вида премии, а они не попадают в расчёт среднего заработка(((
>     Как исправить, не нарушая к


Зайдите в меню: Расчет зарплаты по организациям - Настройка расчета зарплаты - Средний заработок, и там внесите в нужный раздел премию

----------


## DElo

Пыталась внести, справочник ругается: либо уберите новый вид расчёта, либо занесите ещё:
- оклад по дням,
- ... по часам,
-... по тарифу,
- ...надбавки и пр. (короче - все остальные виды расчётов)

Теперь, когда Т-60 смотрю - впечатление, будто он суммирует показатели за месяц, а зарплаты у нас не маленькие, боюсь, что-нибудь не то наворочать

----------


## BaaMByK

ну а что не дает вам добавить эти виды расчета? определите с чего будет задаваться это все. при стандартных видах расчета, этой ошибки быть не должно. но если там присутствует какая то другой вид расчета, то придется добавлять эти виды которые требует

----------


## kamar821

Почитай на дисках ИТС как заводится новый вид расчета. Бесплатно навряд ли кто помогать станет, тема сложная и обширная. К тому же вникнуть надо, что у вас там за вид расчета и как он расчитываться должен...

----------

